
Imagination Technologies Debuts Raspberry Pi Competitor - coreymgilmore
http://blog.imgtec.com/powervr-developers/new-mips-creator-ci20-development-board-for-linux-and-android-debuts
======
touristtam
Liliputing is claiming the first batch of those board will be given away for
free[0]. However i can not see the same information on the blog post for
Imagination.

[0]: [http://liliputing.com/2014/08/imagination-giving-away-
first-...](http://liliputing.com/2014/08/imagination-giving-away-first-mips-
based-dev-board-free-people.html)

